
Five Languages That Won’t Ever Die - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/swlh/five-languages-that-wont-ever-die-107dc6712a4e
======
mimixco
How did JS not make it? It's the most ubiquitous programming language on earth
and runs on more devices and environments than any other. JS will always be
here.

~~~
PZ81JUXJE7uJ
Once the first browser ships a TypeScript implementation JS will be gone in a
matter of months.

~~~
mimixco
I don't think so, since TS by definition compiles to JS. Too many embedded
systems rely on JS. And many programmers, like me, prefer non-strongly-typed
systems and/or runtime typing rather than compile-time.

